# Prince Hall Monument Project



## Bro.BruceBenjamin (Oct 19, 2010)

On May 15th, 2010, after a 5 year struggle of obstacles, delays, and stumbling blocks, the first monument to Prince Hall in these United States of America was finally unveiled  on the historic Camrbidge Common Rotunda - where general Washington first formed the Continental Army during the Revolutionary War Period. This monument of Prince Hall is now the first monument to any African-American to placed on that historic grounds.

Check out the website in its entirety 
http://www.princehallmemorial.org/prince/


----------



## Ashton Lawson (Oct 19, 2010)

Very cool! Thanks for sharing this link.


----------



## TCShelton (Oct 20, 2010)

Ashton Lawson said:


> Very cool! Thanks for sharing this link.



+1.


----------



## rhitland (Oct 20, 2010)

nice long overdue of course


----------



## blackbeard (Dec 5, 2010)

Ashton Lawson said:


> Very cool! Thanks for sharing this link.



x2!


----------

